# Safety Glasses



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

I am going to go out and get some safety glasses to use for shooting. I am about 20/100 distance and 20/25 near field. Though I am old enough that I can't read small type with my distance glasses on.

It seems that I should just get a set of distance vision safety glasses for shooting. Any reason to spend the extra $100 to get bifocals?

Clear is definitely cheaper. But every time I see shooters with shooting glasses on, they are yellow tinted. Why is that? Is it that useful? Most of my time will be on indoor ranges and I am not a big fan of sunglasses except on the brightest of summer days.


----------



## Halloweenman (Jan 8, 2013)

I have bifocals and it is the only way that I can see to shoot and I still have trouble. I have to kind of bob my head up and down to see the sights and then the target. Getting old sucks. I'm thinking about getting a pair of fixed distance shooting glasses from my optometrist. My problem is my eyes have different corrections so over the counter glasses are not an option. If you go for OTC type glasses be sure that it doesn't limit you to seeing your sights only (like reading glasses do).


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I wear bifocals, and have a pair of prescription sun glasses, which work out well.....


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

If the only correction you need is to your distance vision, what might you need bifocals for?
You need only to be able to attach your focus to the gun's front sight. It's OK for the target, and the rear sight, to be blurry.

Yellow lenses increase contrast in sunlight. You don't need tinted lenses to shoot indoors.

Full Disclosure: I wear photochrome bifocals that automatically get darker in sunlight. I do not change to different lenses, when shooting.


----------



## Popeye7751 (Dec 23, 2012)

I have prescription sunglasses also, but I have optometrist that shoots also. So my regular progressives are one prescription. My shooting/sun glasses are another. I have the Rudy project set. Well worth the money because it comes with different color inserts. They work, and work well. If I scratch em or break em? Send em back and they give me a new set of lenses.


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

Sounds like computer glasses would work. They are set for optimum focus at a little under 3 ft.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Tried yellow, didn't like them. Tried custom, front sight focal point glasses. Couldn't see anything but front sight so stumbled a lot. I even bought some auto darkening glasses. Didn't shoot well when they darkened. Finaly bought simple long distance glasses such as I would be wearing if attacked in or out of town. I have learned to shoot pretty good with them and will be able to shoot and scoot when/if the real reason I carry occurs. 

I no longer have to tell the BG, "give me a few seconds to get ready".


----------

